

XDate: A Modern JavaScript Date Library - admanrs
http://arshaw.com/xdate/

======
admanrs
I just released this today, and I intend to bundle it into FullCalendar
(<http://arshaw.com/fullcalendar/>) in the near future.

------
zaius
Similar but different - I wrote a lightweight js lib for parsing and
formatting dates - <https://github.com/zaius/jdate>

